# ECU Tuning for Audi 2.0l TFSI - CETA Engines



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

I was informed that none of the major VAG tuning companies in NA (e.g., GIAC, Unitronic and APR) have been successful in cracking the ECU on the latest Audi vehicles with the 2.0l TFSI having the CETA engine code (e.g., A4, TT, etc.).

Consequently, no ECU tuning is available for these lastest Audi vehicles. 

Question is what is the status of the various tuners' efforts to crack the CETA ECU, when do they anticipate having a tune available for release, and will they be able to offer multiple stage tunes straight out of the gate?


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

^^^


----------



## i0n (Oct 29, 2012)

http://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_20tsivl_trans.html

http://www.goapr.com/products/turbo_trans_20_tsi_vl_k04.html

?


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

i0n said:


> http://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_20tsivl_trans.html
> 
> http://www.goapr.com/products/turbo_trans_20_tsi_vl_k04.html
> 
> ?


Nope. I too thought APR had a ECU tune for my 2.0L TFSI w/ VL given its website marketing. Indeed, I even picked up and installed some of the hardware they sell anticipating I would get their ECU tune immediately afterwards. Unfortunately, APR has been unable to crack the ECU on the latest version of the 2.0L, which is what I have. So no tuning love for the CETA engines at this point.

Unitronics did indicate about a month ago that they hoped to have something out in a month for the CETA engines . . . .


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2004)

13ttaz said:


> Nope. I too thought APR had a ECU tune for my 2.0L TFSI w/ VL given its website marketing. Indeed, I even picked up and installed some of the hardware they sell anticipating I would get their ECU tune immediately afterwards. Unfortunately, APR has been unable to crack the ECU on the latest version of the 2.0L, which is what I have. So no tuning love for the CETA engines at this point.
> 
> Unitronics did indicate about a month ago that they hoped to have something out in a month for the CETA engines . . . .


APR has an employee with a TT with 2.0L VL. So we're on it.


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

Excellent . . . .:thumbup:


----------



## bonefish (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm wondering also.


----------



## TheBoogieKnight (Aug 15, 2013)

When did the CETA engine code start in the TT? Was it 2011 when they added the VL? or was it later?


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

I believe it was indeed in 2011.

RTErnie - how's the nut crakin' effort coming along?


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

I have a CETA code ECU APR Stage 1... no problems. 

Maybe your tuner shop is a n00b and doesn't know how to do it?

You can always remove your ECU yourself and mail it to APR.


.....^ nvm: see Sean's response below


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

Later 2013 and 2014 ECUs require significantly more effort to flash. We've got a method to do it, but it needs packaging for release to dealers. That's on the roadmap for the near future.

As Eric said, we do have an employee (software engineer no less) that has a 2014 TT with this engine/ECU. He's well motivated to have it released, we just have to clear the other stuff of the project list first.


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

Great to hear! I look forward to getting my ECU flashed when you guys are able to get something out to the dealers.

Since it is a matter of packaging, and APR already has staged tunes for the 2.0l TFSI w/ VL, do you have any sense for whether you guys will be able to offer both stages straight out of the gate?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

13ttaz said:


> Great to hear! I look forward to getting my ECU flashed when you guys are able to get something out to the dealers.
> 
> Since it is a matter of packaging, and APR already has staged tunes for the 2.0l TFSI w/ VL, do you have any sense for whether you guys will be able to offer both stages straight out of the gate?


Should be able to release 1 and 2 together. 3 will be later.


----------



## lude219 (Sep 26, 2012)

What's the engine code for the other 2.0 TFSI w/VL? I have a 2011 model so does the CETA engine comes out for 2013/2014 model or something?


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

lude219 said:


> What's the engine code for the other 2.0 TFSI w/VL? I have a 2011 model so does the CETA engine comes out for 2013/2014 model or something?


I believe the CETA engine code vehicles came out starting in 2011.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

Get Crackin!!:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

sandjunkie said:


> Get Crackin!!:thumbup:


We're actively working on it.


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> We're actively working on it.


We're actively waiting on it. opcorn:


----------



## lude219 (Sep 26, 2012)

13ttaz said:


> I believe the CETA engine code vehicles came out starting in 2011.


So the one on APR site that supports VL, which engine/year is that?


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

lude219 said:


> So the one on APR site that supports VL, which engine/year is that?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audi_TT#8J_engines

2010 - present


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

[email protected],

Are you folks any closer to getting the flash packaging put together that is needed to get your late model CETA tune to the dealers?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

13ttaz said:


> [email protected],
> 
> Are you folks any closer to getting the flash packaging put together that is needed to get your late model CETA tune to the dealers?


Yes. We're sorting out final details of that mechanism now.

Unfortunately, the software people are seriously overworked and most are taking vacation around X-mas. So, it won't ship until January. Starting next week, almost my whole department is on vacation.

Upshot, when you get it, it should have the new TSI calibration (calibration isn't taking long vacations).


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Yes. We're sorting out final details of that mechanism now.
> 
> Unfortunately, the software people are seriously overworked and most are taking vacation around X-mas. So, it won't ship until January. Starting next week, almost my whole department is on vacation.
> 
> Upshot, when you get it, it should have the new TSI calibration (calibration isn't taking long vacations).


:thumbup:


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Yes. We're sorting out final details of that mechanism now.
> 
> Unfortunately, the software people are seriously overworked and most are taking vacation around X-mas. So, it won't ship until January. Starting next week, almost my whole department is on vacation.
> 
> Upshot, when you get it, it should have the new TSI calibration (calibration isn't taking long vacations).


That's great news!


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

13ttaz said:


> That's great news!


13ttaz, have you installed your downpipe and intake or are you waiting for the tune and doing everything at once?


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

^ I installed the DP and intake this past summer not realizing that APR was not yet able to get their tune on to late model CETA cars. That added a little giddy-up despite the CEL code triggered by the rich condition at the secondary O2 sensor. No worries though. Indeed, I have already added the Forge Twintercooler in anticipation of adding a water/methanol injection system and then eventually the upgraded KO4 turbo. So a tune early next year will help get the most out of what is presently on my TT before upgrading the turbo and getting the accompanying tune for that additional modification a little further down the road.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

I just picked up a 2014 TT Competition package 3 weeks ago and started to look for tuning options. 

I contacted REVO yesterday and they said their people are in the works, but have not officially released anything yet. 

GIAC does not have anything for the VL engines either. 

I was under the impression that APR's software was across the board for the VL and did not know '13 and '14 models have a different firmware. That is quite concerning for fear of the deadly TD1 warranty void code. One of the reasons I purchased the TT was the fact that the TT's ECU use older firmware that does not throw a TD1 code. I wonder if APR can chime in on any knowledge of this.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

Pretarion said:


> I just picked up a 2014 TT Competition package 3 weeks ago and started to look for tuning options.
> 
> I contacted REVO yesterday and they said their people are in the works, but have not officially released anything yet.
> 
> ...


The TTS and TT-RS use the older style ECU that won't TD1 and is port flashable (TTS). The TT uses an MED17. It's subject to TD1 if you don't flash back to stock before going in for warranty service.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> The TT uses an MED17. It's subject to TD1 if you don't flash back to stock before going in for warranty service.


I was told that Audi can still find the tune on the newer ECU's even when it has been turned back to stock prior to bringing it in.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

Pretarion said:


> I was told that Audi can still find the tune on the newer ECU's even when it has been turned back to stock prior to bringing it in.


Electronically, no. The counters are all where they belong and everything else is as it should be. But, since they require opening to flash, they can tell with a simple visual examination.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Electronically, no. The counters are all where they belong and everything else is as it should be. But, since they require opening to flash, they can tell with a simple visual examination.



That is good to know. I have been reading a lot of information here on the boards, where everyone is an expert :screwy:. Thank you for your input, it is much appreciated.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

Pretarion said:


> That is good to know. I have been reading a lot of information here on the boards, where everyone is an expert :screwy:. Thank you for your input, it is much appreciated.


In this case, it comes down to how cool your dealer is. If you have a cool dealer, they'll ignore the opened case.

If you have an un-cool dealer, they'll manually TD1 your a$$.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

Ready yet?


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

Still no CETA love . . . .


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Yes. We're sorting out final details of that mechanism now.
> 
> Unfortunately, the software people are seriously overworked and most are taking vacation around X-mas. So, it won't ship until January. Starting next week, almost my whole department is on vacation.
> 
> Upshot, when you get it, it should have the new TSI calibration (calibration isn't taking long vacations).


Sean, can you share where APR is on packaging and distributing the late model CETA ECU tune? Is it still going to happen or has this endeavor been scrapped? Thanks.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

13ttaz said:


> Sean, can you share where APR is on packaging and distributing the late model CETA ECU tune? Is it still going to happen or has this endeavor been scrapped? Thanks.


X2


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

sandjunkie said:


> X2


+1


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

yes, any update? This has been a long time to expect an update.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

Pretarion said:


> I just picked up a 2014 TT Competition package 3 weeks ago and started to look for tuning options.
> 
> I contacted REVO yesterday and they said their people are in the works, but have not officially released anything yet.
> 
> ...


I had a 2011 TT with the new VL and honestly the tune wasn't worth the price paid.. Gains are minimal compared to the longitudinal 2.0T VL in the A4/A5 because the turbo is smaller with the transverse motor. If APR offered it for $299 it might be worth it.


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

caj1 said:


> I had a 2011 TT with the new VL and honestly the tune wasn't worth the price paid.. Gains are minimal compared to the longitudinal 2.0T VL in the A4/A5 because the turbo is smaller with the transverse motor. If APR offered it for $299 it might be worth it.


I agree Stage 1 is minimal if you compare the APR measured figures stock vs. tuned... but if you compare to the sandbagged Audi numbers, the tune is pretty good! But stg 1 is really just a place holder for you going stg 2 with intake and dp. With only 3100lbs (roughly) to lug around in base TT form... tq to weight ratio is pretty damn good. Also, last I read you were happy with your APR tune... 
http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...U-Upgrade!&p=76821407&viewfull=1#post76821407

If you drive a 335i now... yea, that power certainly trumps TT, but it also has two more cylinders and an extra impeller spooling up. Apples and oranges! ... does make me long for a TT TT (twin turbo TT). 

Lastly, pretty sure A4/A5/Q5 and any other 2.0 TFSI Audi engine runs a Borg Warner K03 turbo... so, TT turbo is exactly the same size. The longitudinal and transverse engine layouts mated to tranny and quattro vs haldex are the reasons for different power/tq outputs. Gearing too is certainly different... not sure that effects the outputs of a tune though...


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

boarderjcj said:


> I agree Stage 1 is minimal if you compare the APR measured figures stock vs. tuned... but if you compare to the sandbagged Audi numbers, the tune is pretty good! But stg 1 is really just a place holder for you going stg 2 with intake and dp. With only 3100lbs (roughly) to lug around in base TT form... tq to weight ratio is pretty damn good. Also, last I read you were happy with your APR tune...
> http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...U-Upgrade!&p=76821407&viewfull=1#post76821407
> 
> If you drive a 335i now... yea, that power certainly trumps TT, but it also has two more cylinders and an extra impeller spooling up. Apples and oranges! ... does make me long for a TT TT (twin turbo TT).
> ...


Yes, I was happy with the tune as it related to increased throttle response and smoothness in power delivery, but the relatively weak power gains do not justify the cost, IMO.. It has nothing to do with what I drive now and I'm not at all comparing them.. as you said, apples v oranges..

The TT uses an IHI turbo, and it is indeed smaller than the longitudinal motor, as Arin from APR clearly points out in the thread you mention above.


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

caj1 said:


> Yes, I was happy with the tune as it related to increased throttle response and smoothness in power delivery, but the relatively weak power gains do not justify the cost, IMO.. It has nothing to do with what I drive now and I'm not at all comparing them.. as you said, apples v oranges..
> 
> The TT uses an IHI turbo, and it is indeed smaller than the longitudinal motor, as Arin from APR clearly points out in the thread you mention above.


oh yea I see what you mean... yea the old 2.0 turbo vs the new is different.


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

13ttaz said:


> Sean, can you share where APR is on packaging and distributing the late model CETA ECU tune? Is it still going to happen or has this endeavor been scrapped? Thanks.


Sean, now that the conference is over and you are posting again on this website . . . any thing you can share with us on this subject? :wave:


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

:facepalm:


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

13ttaz said:


> :facepalm:


13ttaz,

See his post at the end of this thread..http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?6915315-Stage-2-TTS-Help


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

Thx sandjunkie. Unless I am mistaken, seems Sean was just restating what he has previously. APR has the ECU software for the late model CETA engines, but still lack the means to package the software for downloading to our vehicles.



[email protected] said:


> Yes. Actually, we have it, we're just waiting on the flashing tools to be assembled.


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Yes. We're sorting out final details of that mechanism now.
> 
> Unfortunately, the software people are seriously overworked and most are taking vacation around X-mas. So, it won't ship until January. Starting next week, almost my whole department is on vacation.
> 
> Upshot, when you get it, it should have the new TSI calibration (calibration isn't taking long vacations).


Sean, anyone from APR, are you folks done sorting out the final details yet?


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

Yikes for new TT owners


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

13ttaz said:


> Sean, anyone from APR, are you folks done sorting out the final details yet?


We're shipping the new TSI calibrations (K04 and up) now. The entire process was delayed by calibration.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Sean,

So I am biting my nails hoping that you are telling us that the newer software is officially going to be released? Any chance that us TT owners can still get the discount after your current sale will be over in a few days, since we are not able to get the sales pricing currently?


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> We're shipping the new TSI calibrations (K04 and up) now. The entire process was delayed by calibration.


Those damn calibrators! 

Yes, Sean, are you actually saying that the CETA engine code folks, with our measly KO3s, will finally be able to jump in to the ECU tuning pool in May?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

13ttaz said:


> Those damn calibrators!
> 
> Yes, Sean, are you actually saying that the CETA engine code folks, with our measly KO3s, will finally be able to jump in to the ECU tuning pool in May?





Pretarion said:


> Sean,
> 
> So I am biting my nails hoping that you are telling us that the newer software is officially going to be released? Any chance that us TT owners can still get the discount after your current sale will be over in a few days, since we are not able to get the sales pricing currently?




Actually, I'm saying that the new TSI calibrations have started releasing. Don't get too excited. That was a necessary prerequisite to releasing stuff for the new TT. Now, the ball is back in my court to get the flashing tool right for production.

But, the cals are good (for K04 and Stage 3 at least...), so we are making progress.


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

So there is no meaningful change in the status, ETA, and priority for getting the pieces in place to allow CETA engines to receive the APR tune.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Actually, I'm saying that the new TSI calibrations have started releasing. Don't get too excited.


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Has there been confirmation that CETA are good to go for APR ecu tuning?


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

tttastic said:


> Has there been confirmation that CETA are good to go for APR ecu tuning?


Yes.


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks much.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Running Mid 12s at the moment with APR stage 2 software and dsg flash. The launch control is brutal. Quattro De Mayo is going to be fun once again.


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Wow mid 12s is awesome! I dropped by and indeed they were able to scan and see the appropriate ones for my CETA so I am stage 1 ecu now. What do you mean that the lc is brutal? What is yours set to? I was thinking of just going one step above stock so 3700rpm?


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

4200 RPM. My 60 foots are 1.75 and slower which is killer fast and with snow tires I manage a 4.1 to 60

They are 275 35 19s blizzaks and stock 19 rotor wheels which are pretty heavy. So I know I can shave time off that 0 to 60


----------

